# Limit reasons problem: BD Prochhot, Thermal and EDP Current, how can I solve? Bad settings?



## Zakaru91 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have problems with my notebook with i7 4720hq cpu and gpu 950m, in addition to the high temperatures due to bad notebook design I found the EDP current problem on limit reasons, can you suggest me what are the optimal settings for my notebook? Thanks
I am attaching my settings during the game


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2020)

Zakaru91 said:


> I found the EDP current problem on limit reasons


With your CPU, EDP throttling is usually caused by the PP0 Current Limit. The default setting of 85 is a little too low. Many 4th Gen laptops have this setting locked by the BIOS so you cannot make any adjustments to fix this.

You can try cleaning your laptop and replacing the thermal paste. This might help your laptop run a little cooler but it will not fix the EDP throttling problem.









						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zakaru91 (Feb 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> With your CPU, EDP throttling is usually caused by the PP0 Current Limit. The default setting of 85 is a little too low. Many 4th Gen laptops have this setting locked by the BIOS so you cannot make any adjustments to fix this.
> 
> You can try cleaning your laptop and replacing the thermal paste. This might help your laptop run a little cooler but it will not fix the EDP throttling problem.
> 
> ...



Hello I solved the problems related to the temperature now after over an hour of game throttlestop records max 68 ° on cpu and 63 ° on overclocked gpu, but due to the edp current the clock drops to 3.2ghz in game, on this post (https : //www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/removing-power-limits-on-a-4th-gen-i7.278429/#post-4456695) I read about the powercut to keep the optimal clock speed but it looks like remain disabled.
I currently have version 9.3 installed is there any option in this new version that allows me to avoid the current limit?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

@Zakaru91 - You posted a link about PowerCut but you did not follow the directions.



> Some 4th Gen mobile CPUs allow you to enable the ThrottleStop PowerCut feature. When your computer is idle, set the VCCIN voltage to 1.79 V and press the Apply button. Now check the PowerCut option in the FIVR window and press Apply again. Look in the FIVR monitoring table. Does it show that the VCCIN voltage is Locked? After you do this, try running a simple benchmark and see what ThrottleStop reports for power consumption while your CPU is loaded. Post a screenshot of the FIVR window if you need help.



Before you enable PowerCut, you *must* set the CPU to a fixed VCCIN value. Your screenshot shows that VCCIN is still set to Default. PowerCut is not going to work until you fix that.

I am not sure if PowerCut works on the 4720HQ. It might if activated correctly.

Your 4720HQ supports limited overclocking as Intel called it. If you check the Overclock box, you can increase all of your turbo ratios by +2 to run your CPU 200 MHz faster. This was a feature of the 4th Gen mobile CPUs that very few laptop manufacturers took advantage of. The power and current limits are locked out which was typical of 4th Gen. Hopefully PowerCut allows you to get beyond these limits.

The core and cache offsets do not need to be set equally. Many 4th Gen mobile are limited to -50 mV. If you adjust these voltages individually, maybe you will get better results.


----------



## Zakaru91 (Feb 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Zakaru91 - You posted a link about PowerCut but you did not follow the directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much I hadn't thought that with the overclock I could stay above 3.5 ghz in game I thought that with the edp current active it would continue to drop to 3.2mhz.
Now I see the powercut enabled and from the log file during my 15 min game test I saw that even during the edp current limit the core frequency does not drop and the maximum recorded temperature is 72 degrees in overclocking, my work of modding the heatsink and case have paid off. I thank you so much


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

Zakaru91 said:


> Thank you very much


You are welcome. Now we know for sure that PowerCut works on the 4720HQ. The PowerCut feature takes advantage of a bug in 4th Gen mobile CPUs where locking the VCCIN voltage to a fixed value tricks the CPU into reporting really low power consumption. Thanks to Dufus on Notebook Review for teaching me about this trick. Full load power consumption of 1.1W looks great and your CPU temps are fantastic. A solid 36.00 multiplier confirms that there is not a hint of throttling holding your overclocked 4720HQ back. 

You can try adjusting the amount of VCCIN voltage. I always suggest starting with 1.79V because that works well for my 4700MQ. Some CPUs can run reliably with this voltage significantly lower. Maybe as low as 1.60V. It all depends on what the CPU likes. Going higher will create extra heat and is rarely necessary. If you want to adjust the VCCIN voltage, you will first need to reboot to unlock this register. Going lower might reduce temps a little more.


----------



## Zakaru91 (Feb 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You are welcome. Now we know for sure that PowerCut works on the 4720HQ. The PowerCut feature takes advantage of a bug in 4th Gen mobile CPUs where locking the VCCIN voltage to a fixed value tricks the CPU into reporting really low power consumption. Thanks to Dufus on Notebook Review for teaching me about this trick. Full load power consumption of 1.1W looks great and your CPU temps are fantastic. A solid 36.00 multiplier confirms that there is not a hint of throttling holding your overclocked 4720HQ back.
> 
> You can try adjusting the amount of VCCIN voltage. I always suggest starting with 1.79V because that works well for my 4700MQ. Some CPUs can run reliably with this voltage significantly lower. Maybe as low as 1.60V. It all depends on what the CPU likes. Going higher will create extra heat and is rarely necessary. If you want to adjust the VCCIN voltage, you will first need to reboot to unlock this register. Going lower might reduce temps a little more.


Interesting but I did not understand how to proceed with the reduction of VCCIN or even the undervolt to test the most efficient. To not save a test VCCIN value to the bot should I check "ok-do not save voltages" and proceed for example to the TS bench?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2021)

Zakaru91 said:


> how to proceed


Reboot to unlock your CPU. Try setting the VCCIN voltage to 1.75V. Enable PowerCut like you did before. Run a benchmark like the TS Bench, play some games and check if your computer is stable. After you make a change, are your temperatures better or worse or about the same? 

Some people like to spend all day trying to find the perfect voltages. There is no need to do this. Your computer is already running at its maximum speed.


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Jan 1, 2023)

Zakaru91 said:


> Thank you very much I hadn't thought that with the overclock I could stay above 3.5 ghz in game I thought that with the edp current active it would continue to drop to 3.2mhz.
> Now I see the powercut enabled and from the log file during my 15 min game test I saw that even during the edp current limit the core frequency does not drop and the maximum recorded temperature is 72 degrees in overclocking, my work of modding the heatsink and case have paid off. I thank you so much


hey zakaru ur temp looks soo good. 72 degree while gaming at 3.5 ghz. my temps reaches max temp of 83 even when locking max clock speed at 2.8ghz. what modifications did u do to ur heatsink and case, if u could share with me?


----------



## Zakaru91 (Jan 1, 2023)

UndervoltBeginner said:


> hey zakaru ur temp looks soo good. 72 degree while gaming at 3.5 ghz. my temps reaches max temp of 83 even when locking max clock speed at 2.8ghz. what modifications did u do to ur heatsink and case, if u could share with me?


Yes of course, I totally changed the airflow of the laptop I inverted the airflow of the fan by turning it upside down in order to draw the air from underneath instead of from the keyboard, this to make the cooling base more effective (coolermaster notepal u3), I used a multifunction tool similar to the Dremel and bought a motorcycle radiator grille that I cut out to fit the laptop, it's a job that satisfied me but it's not for everyone you need a little familiarity with DIY


----------

